# California Smartwork seminars



## cathycolley (Feb 1, 2009)

*Seminars*

Hi there, missed you last year at the IVRC seminar at Prado in Chino Hills.
My girl's breeder is in Suisun City, the wonderful Cheryl Baca of Magicgold Goldens....still it would be hard for me to make that trip at this time..
Any more plans for a Southern California seminar, upcoming?
Here's the info on my wonderful 2 yr. old girl

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=296129

Thanks!
Cathy C and the girls

Summer Sunshine, CDX, TD, RE, FDCh, TFIII, TFE, CGC, TDI
Essence of April Showers, CD, RE, AXP, OJP, OAC, NJC, FDX, TFE, CTL2-R/H, CGC, TDI
Magicgold's Wind in the Willows, JH


----------

